# Cần bán Máy chủ - Server Dell PowerEdge R430



## Thanhly247 (20 Tháng năm 2021)

Cần bán Máy chủ - Server Dell PowerEdge R430
CPU: 2xE52695 V3
RAM: 02 x 32 gb Samsung DDR4
Ổ: 02 x 600GB Seagate
PSU: 1x 550W
Port Network: 4 Port Gigabit 1GB
RAID: Support 0,1,5,10 Support: PERC S130 (SW RAID), PERCH330, PERC H730, PERC H730P
Railkit theo máy

Hàng sẵn giá tốt - Ae cần cấu hình, dòng máy nào vui lòng call trực tiếp

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN 247G VIỆT NAM
VPHN: Mễ Trì Thượng, Phường Mễ Trì, Quận Nam Từ Liêm,Thành Phố Hà Nội
VPHCM: Phòng 13.09, Lô C, Số 974A Trường Sa (Co.opmart Nhiêu Lộc), Phường 12, Quận 3, Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 0913560868
Email: info@thanhly247.vn


----------

